

Show HN: A lightweight music webapp we built in 12 hours - brianlovin

A buddy and I decided to hack on this little project this weekend, putting in about 12 hours. It&#x27;s running Ruby on Rails, deployed to Heroku. We tried to keep things super lean with different gems handling user accounts, mailchimp for an email list and super lean styling&#x2F;layout. Everything <i>should</i> work well enough on mobile devices, too, so give it a look!<p>Right now the magic all happens via the Soundcloud API (of course), but we&#x27;re exploring different ways to make this appeal to a broader audience of music listeners. We&#x27;d love your feedback!<p>Here&#x27;s the site: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.mvsic.co<p>Feel free to register so that you can favorite some songs and curate your own playlist!
======
juan_venter
How about also linking to Grooveshark API (
[http://developers.grooveshark.com/](http://developers.grooveshark.com/) ) and
possibly other APIs that you can find ?

